# Supernatural Childbirth?



## Xpecta

Just wondering if anyone has read it, and is really working towards putting it into effect, or has already?


----------



## TheNewMrs

Read it and 100% intend on putting it to practise. Two of my friends did. They didnt have painfree birth's but Mandy's labour was 90 mins start to finish, no meds, no stitches, perfect baby. Mary's 3 babies were born within 2 hours, no meds, no stitches and perfect babies. :thumbup:


----------



## Xpecta

Wonderful!! Thank you for sharing!! The biggest part I want is the No Stitches! That's what I'm most afraid of, I don't know why. Also that I can do a Vbac, cause my first was a C-Section. 

Did you make a list and start praying over it?

I JUST read the part today about FEAR - False Evidence About Reality! That was just Amaziing!!


----------



## TheNewMrs

Ive read it while we were TTC then when we got pregnant I got my hubby to read it and he just said "thats for us!" We've started praying over whatever is on our hearts that day regarding L&D. Our ultimate goal is a med free, stitch free, no complication, no excruciating pain, FAST EASY birth of a perfect baby! For us that is super natural Childbirth. I am excited! :flower:


----------



## Xpecta

Yep I agree! There is still a bunch of fear that tries to get a hold of me, but in the end I just try to Rebuke it, and try to focus on the fact that it will happen if I have the right level of Faith.

I started reading it, and then I got to about chapter 3 and I told my Husband I wanted to him to read it with me. So we took time and read it together.

Its so great having them involved!! 

I'm Krystal By the way. I'm 22, my Husband will be 27 in December, and we have a 3 1/2 year old son, One in Heaven due to Miscarriage, and one on the way!


----------



## fides

i hadn't heard of it. what's it about?


----------



## Xpecta

Hi Fides!

I would recommend it! Its a wonderful read! It's basically about trusting God, and standing on His word, and believing you will have a Healthy Pregnancy and Baby. 

It gives examples such as, Curing infertility, no Morning sickness, no Miscararriage, And what you get to the Labour and Delivery part - No pain with contractions (Cause the curse was broken By Jesus) No tearing or need for stitches, Quick labour, Healthy beautiful baby! 

Its fascinating!


----------



## chuck

Whether based on religion or otherwise having belief in yourself and your bodies ability to labour without help is key to getting a VBAC - and making sure your partner is supportive.


----------



## Xpecta

I agree. I'm in total faith that I'll be having a Vbac! And my Husband is in complete agreement with me! 

Thank you for saying that!


----------



## chuck

There's a VBAC support & info thread in my signature c'mon over...it may not be massively busy but we have to stick together


----------



## Xpecta

Okay! Will do! Thank you!


----------



## Nimbus

I'm reading the prayers and confessions booklet at the moment, i don't have the book or tapes of the orignal book. I've found it a wonderful focus, having had a difficult experience last time. I am excited about birth and i'm working on banishing those fearful thoughts and the hurt from last time. I feell it's working :)


----------



## Xpecta

Oh good! I just got the book at my Local Christian Bookstore and it came with the story, and the confessions and prayers.

I haven't finished reading the confressions and prayers yet though. Can you let me know how your Labour and Delivery go after?

I feel pretty secure that its going to work. I'm happy about that. 

Already, we got our confirmation that we're having a Girl! That makes me feel even more confident with this!


----------



## bathbabe

Although im in no way religious, i understand why people would believe this would work. 
By totally trusting god really your fully trusting yourself and are more relaxed which in turn makes labour and birth easier by itself. 

To me, the idea of trusting and praying to a god seems pointless but i understand you dont, but i personally believe you will get the same results if you learn to trust your body and remain calm x

Im sorry if iv offended anybody, i couldnt quite find the words im meaning, i really dont mean to offend, i know how touchy religion can be on here :flower:


----------



## Xpecta

Well technically, Christianity isn't a Religion, (Its kinda hard for me to explain what I mean) but yes, Religion is a very touchy subject.

And don't worry you're entitled to your own opinion :)

But yes, relaxing can really help all the muscles to relax as well. Is that what you did?

But in the whole Picture, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. I personally believe I need God in order to achieve the Labour and Delivery that they showed us in the Book. :) And I'm very much looking forward to seeing it become a reality! :D


----------



## Nimbus

I shall let you know how we get on :)


----------



## Xpecta

Thank you!! :) I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bathbabe

Xpecta said:


> Well technically, Christianity isn't a Religion, (Its kinda hard for me to explain what I mean) but yes, Religion is a very touchy subject.
> 
> And don't worry you're entitled to your own opinion :)
> 
> *But yes, relaxing can really help all the muscles to relax as well. Is that what you did?*
> 
> But in the whole Picture, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. I personally believe I need God in order to achieve the Labour and Delivery that they showed us in the Book. :) And I'm very much looking forward to seeing it become a reality! :D

Oh yes! Once i got my hands on the gas and air, relaxed and knew what was going on (prem labour but to start with they thought it was something else) i went from 3cm to 10cm in 2hours, pushing i got myself a little worked up because i was worried my mum was gunna miss the birth (she was travelling from work) but as soon as she arrived a few pushes later my son was born because i relaxed enough to allow myself to progress x


----------



## Xpecta

That's wondeful! Congratulations! :) He's a cutie too!


----------



## babymomma37

I dont know exactly what this book is? But i know im 17 yrs old and scared to death of Labor and Delivery.. Ive prayed about it sometimes before i go to bed. But i would also like to read this book your talking about, maybe it could help me? So where can i find this book


----------



## Enough

You can get the book from Amazon here - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0...17145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=0892747560


----------



## babymomma37

I just looked it up and it says you can get it from a local Walmart to. I also read some reviews and i will most definently be buying this book next week :)


----------



## Xpecta

Yeah, I definitely recommend it!! Heck, I was 17 when I first got pregnant too. (18 when he was born) But it was a C-Section, so I'm just as new at this as you are, and after reading this book, Not only am I Confident in God's word, and KNOWING it will go great, but I'm kind of excited too! How weird is that?  I think its a blessing!!


Also, I just saw that your due date is the day after mine (So really, we're due at the same time haha) If you need to talk about anything, like teen pregnancy, being a mom so young, God and this book, feel free to talk to me :) :hugs:


----------



## babymomma37

Xpecta said:


> Yeah, I definitely recommend it!! Heck, I was 17 when I first got pregnant too. (18 when he was born) But it was a C-Section, so I'm just as new at this as you are, and after reading this book, Not only am I Confident in God's word, and KNOWING it will go great, but I'm kind of excited too! How weird is that?  I think its a blessing!!
> 
> 
> Also, I just saw that your due date is the day after mine (So really, we're due at the same time haha) If you need to talk about anything, like teen pregnancy, being a mom so young, God and this book, feel free to talk to me :) :hugs:

thats so weird i will also be 18 when hes born!! Im buying this book next week i looked it up and its $7 at my Walmart. I love you read and I have my own connection with God (i dont go to church though cause of some of the preachers) but i know i need more confidence going into this and after the reviews it sounds like a great thing for a scared pregnant women! I cant wait to get it. I was so afraid i actually had myself believing i would die during labor and delivery because i just cant imagine being a mommy :blush: though ive heard thi i normal :) and i can be a bit of a hypocondriact :haha:


----------



## Xpecta

Yeah, I also had a son first (As you can clearly see haha) But yeah, I know what you're going through, although I wasn't that scared of labour and birth the first time. I guess part of me knew I wasn't going to go through it. 


I didn't go to Church either. I found it was good for me. Now I do though, cause I came to a time in my life where I wanted to. I just love it now! :)


----------



## fidget

i was determined from the beginning to have no intervention in my birth. i am not religious but believed in my body's ability to give birth. people always told me i'd never to it with my first baby but i did. i arrived at hospital, and started pushing. he came into the world without any drugs and all on his own, the midwife just caught him as he slid out. 
the only thing i'd say is trust your body. during my labour midwife kept telling me to push when i knew i wasn't ready, and when she said his heartrate was dropping i pushed when i shouldn't have and i did tear. if i'd have trusted my own instincts i probably wouldn't have!! although people think i was mad, my theory was that people did it for hundreds of years with no intervention, why couldn't i? and it was amazing, feeling him crown and slide out, i wouldn't want an epidural or painkillers masking that :)


----------



## TheNewMrs

I'm pretty excited about the birth to be honest, the book was given to me by a friend who has 3 kids and had amazing births with all of them. I know God is no respect-er of persons, and what He's done for her will do for me too! :flower:


----------



## Xpecta

Fidget, that's what I think too. If woman have done it for so many years, we can too!! 
Good for you! I can't wait to feel that either! Them coming out. The book talks about the Joy of Giving birth, and I really want to feel that!


TheNewMrs. - That's wonderful that she did it will all three! I love hearing testimonies! There's also something so comforting knowing that God will just fill that room when my daughter comes into the world!! I just hope that Fear doesn't overcome me at all!


----------



## babymomma37

Xpecta said:


> Yeah, I also had a son first (As you can clearly see haha) But yeah, I know what you're going through, although I wasn't that scared of labour and birth the first time. I guess part of me knew I wasn't going to go through it.
> 
> 
> I didn't go to Church either. I found it was good for me. Now I do though, cause I came to a time in my life where I wanted to. I just love it now! :)

I did use to go to church. But when the church i went to got shut down over the preacher stealing money or something like that it was horrible. I guess i need to invest on finding a good church cause i plan on attening with my husband and baby when he arrives! I was told i had a small pelvis and might have to have a cs but idk how thats going to go


----------



## TheNewMrs

babymomma37 said:


> Xpecta said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I also had a son first (As you can clearly see haha) But yeah, I know what you're going through, although I wasn't that scared of labour and birth the first time. I guess part of me knew I wasn't going to go through it.
> 
> 
> I didn't go to Church either. I found it was good for me. Now I do though, cause I came to a time in my life where I wanted to. I just love it now! :)
> 
> I did use to go to church. But when the church i went to got shut down over the preacher stealing money or something like that it was horrible. I guess i need to invest on finding a good church cause i plan on attening with my husband and baby when he arrives! I was told i had a small pelvis and might have to have a cs but idk how thats going to goClick to expand...



About finding a Church, I defo recommend finding one NOW that your pregnant. Hubby and I have been fortunate to be in the same Church for about 7 years now and we love it, but life in Church and life out of Church are entirely different. People make mistakes, that life. I would certainly invest time into looking for a Word based, active church to preach the Uncompressed word of God. So many Churches today water down the Gospel for fear of offending someone. 

Best of luck in finding a church. :)


----------



## TheNewMrs

Xpecta said:


> Fidget, that's what I think too. If woman have done it for so many years, we can too!!
> Good for you! I can't wait to feel that either! Them coming out. The book talks about the Joy of Giving birth, and I really want to feel that!
> 
> 
> TheNewMrs. - That's wonderful that she did it will all three! I love hearing testimonies! There's also something so comforting knowing that God will just fill that room when my daughter comes into the world!! I just hope that Fear doesn't overcome me at all!


Well faith is the opposite of fear and right now I am just building my faith in God, just reading and reading and studying and spending time with God and God-like people. Listening to testimonies and saying "yep, He can do that for me too". I think an attitude of Faith leaves no room for fear. That's where I am working towards getting to. :)


----------



## Xpecta

Yeah I agree. Find one as soon as possible :) It would be for the best. And TheNewMrs, I'm doing that too!! :) It definitely feels good when you just feel so full of faith, that you don't have to be scared!


----------



## Xpecta

We did yes :) Wow it was Big! We made a list for Pregnancy, - Hormones, energy, No pain.
Labour and Delivery- A Godly experience, no tearing or episiotomy, quick and painless, and to feel the Joy of giving birth. 
After the Birth -A good sleep schedule, energy, a solid relationship between brother and new sister, a good routine quickly.
and then the Future, and what we hope to do for our Children, Financially, relationships, Home wise. That sort of stuff.


Man, I'm actually getting excited about giving birth!! How cool is that?

I just need to read up a bit on the actual stages of Labour and Delivery, so I'm not afraid of the unknown. 

Did you make a list as well?


----------



## TheNewMrs

We didnt make a "list" per-say, we figure God knows what His will for labour and delivery is and we're praying that, we do pray for a healthy weighted baby, and for a fast , easy delivery, without complications. 

We are just so looking forward to the experience. 

We're also reading up A LOT and watching videos to prepare ourselves for what to expect. (well as much as we can for a first timer! lol) :haha:


----------



## shashaply

There's a VBAC support & info thread in my signature c'mon over..


----------



## FunkyVine

My friend bought me the small book of Supernatural Childbirth. I'm currently trying to get hold of the CD version - but being in the UK it's not so popular here! On Amazon it said it would arrive 2 weeks before my due date!

Does anyone - preferably in the UK have this CD they could send to me ??

By the way, my due date is Feb 14th 2012

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Xpecta

Darn! That sucks! I wish I could help you! I want the Audio version too. I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Nimbus

We've had our baby girl! Thought i'd update you guys as requested :) 

I have spent the last few months really praying and declaring God's truth and promises over both the development of our baby and the delivery. Labour was a real difficulty for me as so many things were nasty last time. just getting my head aroundt he fact i may have to go through all that again was terrifying. I also know that God opens up oportunities to take and that all healing is miraculous, but doesnt have to happen in a specific service etc etc. So i sought help from a listening service and spent time with the midwife going over the complicatios last time, how things could be improved, how i would deal with decisions that had to be made and in a more general way ensuring that i was as prepared as i could be. My husband and I have spent time praying together over the fears and concerns and God met our needs.

So the end result...

A labour that lasted 6 hours from first contraction to afterbirth. Pushing for 2 mins. in hospital for and hour and a half before birth. Was it painless, no, but if i'm honest i didn't pray for that (silly in hindsight!), as i had always wanted to feel giving birth. It did hurt, but i was able to deal with the pain, and i decided to use gas and air for the last half hour or so, perhaps less. Our delivery was natural, unassisted and swift. Our little girl was born with an apgar score of 9, missing the illusive red all over point which i'm told vertually no-one gets. I did tear, and for some the tear would be considered bad... i went in for surgery which lasted nearly 2 hours. My healing from this surgery has been very good and i'm in awe of how blessed i feel. We were in hospital for two nights, one more than i needed really, but i asked to stay in longer... odd perhaps. Points to note: Last time i had terrible back trouble, a very nasty rash all over my body, unable to walk from the broken down stitches, blood pressure issues, feeling of failure over the birth experience, infections, signs of liver failure; this time none of that happened... i am able to walk and do pretty much everything that i need to. It's fantastic, i feel so blessed, correction, i am so blessed :)


----------



## Xpecta

WOW!!! Nimbus, that's fantastic!! I'm so happy to hear that!! Thank you for sharing your testimony! That is just so wondeful!! 

Congratulations on your baby girl! What's her name?


----------



## Nimbus

We named her Lorelei Erin. Both names that we loved and chose last time. She's beautiful, and shares many of her baby features with her brother. He's yet to really take notice of her, although he has recognised the fact that she's herre and in the house and he's frclared that she's a baby (he heard a cry from another baby on our ward and started meow-ing!). We continue to pray that they have a loving, close relationship.


----------



## mrsine

Any updates. I have read this book before I got pregnant but am reading it again now that I'm actually pregnant. Seems like in all the other threads, the girls want symptoms and pain so i'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## Xpecta

Well, I haven't had my baby yet, but God sure has taken care of me during my pregnancy!! 

I didn't get the book until I was 3 months along, so I didn't know I could pray against Morning sickness. However, last time when I was pregnant with my son, I was in the Hospital with pain in my kidney. I was on a morphine pain pump, and in the Hospital for two weeks! It was terrible!

This time, I felt the same thing starting, and my Husband and I prayed against it, and although it tried to start up a few times, God was bigger! I didn't have to go to the hospital, nor did I have pain! Its wonderful!

Plus, ALL of my tests are coming back PERFECT! My doctor actually seems a bit shocked (I'm overweight, so I guess they think I should be unhealthy) So God truly is providing a Supernatural Pregnancy for me :) 

I'm not scared at all of Labour and Delivery either. 

Congratulations on your Pregnancy! That's just wonderful! I hope it is a Supernatural one for you as well! God Bless you and your Family! :hugs:


----------



## Nimbus

we prayed for the removal of morning sickess and 3 days later i made the comment to hubby that i thought i may no longer be pregnant, his response was to remind me of our prayer... a big yes in response. woo!


----------



## Xpecta

Oh What a testimony!! That's wonderful!! Thank you for Sharing Nimbus! :D


----------



## fizzypop

I have this book, on recommendation from bnb. I am going to make a list of things to pray for.. 

I pray for a healthy and safe delivery of my baby.
I pray for an easy, speedy labour with no pain and no tears.
I am also going to pray that my husband makes it in time.

I will think over this carefully, but I have to say that I had hyperemesis until 20 weeks. I had a few weeks respite from it and discovered that my Grandad had been praying for me in that time. It came back and I tried all manner of drugs and interventions to stop the horrendous sickness and nothing worked. I then began to pray and within days it had completely gone!!! I asked and God rescued me! I have total faith that He will help me deliver my baby safely, healthily, quickly, painlessly, with no tears and with total ease.

Praise to God!! What a wonderful gift He gives us with His love xxx


----------



## Xpecta

Oh Wow!! PRAISE JESUS!!! It is just SO wonderful that when all the wordly things fail, that He Triumphs over them all!! I rejoice with you!! That is just a wonderful testimony!! I'm so thankful you shared that!

And I agree with you, with what you pray!! Hopefully I'll be giving you guys a testimony soon! I've been praying/confessing that she will come between 37 and 38 weeks! So that's coming up soon! Yippee!!

He's just so wonderful!


----------



## Nimbus

fizzypop said:


> It came back and I tried all manner of drugs and interventions to stop the horrendous sickness and nothing worked. I then began to pray and within days it had completely gone!!! I asked and God rescued me! I have total faith that He will help me deliver my baby safely, healthily, quickly, painlessly, with no tears and with total ease.
> 
> Praise to God!! What a wonderful gift He gives us with His love xxx

Such a great example of his love and power.
I never had the full book, just the prayers and confessions. Passed it onto my friend and she had it a while, but hadn't read any of it, then she started reading it and really praying over her situation and her SPD has reduced, her anxiety over birth (and memories of a very traumatic birth) have gone. 

It isn't the book doing the work, but it's an amazing tool and reminder of how powerful prayer is. 

All the best ladies, i love hearing all your experiences


----------



## Xpecta

I completely agree, that it isn't the book! But it is just such a great blessing and tool to help us in our faith!! 

I passed my book on to a friend who wants to have another baby, and when I was giving it up, she asked if I was sure, and if I would need it more. I told her, "Don't worry about it! My faith Comes from the Bible and from God!"

haha I basically had to remind myself of that, cause I felt myself clinging to the book. However, I feel completely at ease and very excited to deliver my baby girl!


----------



## Nimbus

Xpecta said:


> I feel completely at ease and very excited to deliver my baby girl!

Yey! And only 40 days to go... wow time has passed quickly, although i'm sure you're very anxious to meet your little lady!


----------



## Xpecta

Well, I'm really, honestly hoping for sooner!! I've been confessing and praying it. I want my whole family to be there, and we're going back home for a visit just after I'm 37 weeks!! So I'm really praying for that! Either way, I'll be taking everything with me!! 

I'm very anxious to hold her in my arms!! Very very anxious!! 

How are you doing?


----------



## Nimbus

we're doing ok...i seem to have healed well although i have a couple of lingering issues, so i'm passing them to the one who can do something about it. I do have wobbly days, so keeping an eye on myself as i had pnd after our son. 

It would be lovely to have your baby with family around, but remember his timing is the best timing!


----------



## Xpecta

Yes, and although I don't always understand his timing, I know its best!

I'm sorry you have some harder days! I bet there must be with 2 children so close in age. Heck, even if they aren't that close in age, 2 children I imagine is difficult at times. 

I'll be praying for you!!


----------

